# Bandsaw sled



## spitfire (Aug 2, 2008)

I would like to see pictures of your bandsaw sleds. I did a search and didn't find much. I would like to make one that is adjustable for doing segments etc. and I don't want it for just oen blanks but also for call blanks, stopper blanks, etc.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 2, 2008)

The sled I use on the bandsaw at our shop is as simple as it could be. I only use it for crosscutting. I'm not sure I'd use a bandsaw for segmenting unless you are a wizard at getting clean, smooth cuts on a bandsaw, something I sure can't do!

Simply take two pieces of scrap wood, plywood, or MDF about 8" long and 3-4" wide (I actually used PVC board since it was scrap). Screw them together long-sided to form a long "L" shape to form your crosscut sled. 


Next, if you have a miter-gauge sled that most bandsaws/tablesaws come with, put it on the bandsaw and slide it up next to the blade (saw OFF). Screw your "L" base to the miter sled with one end of the "L" base just barely touching the blade. The sled is done!


I cut my blanks to length by placing the tube for the pen on the sled and putting a small clamp at the end of the tube (plus 1/8" for wiggle room). The clamp serves as my "adjustable stop". I then cut all the pen blanks that use that tube, and then put the next tube in, move the clamp/stop for the next tube. 

The excess blank/drop falls off the left side of the blade. 

This gives me very square cuts and I use it quite often.


If your bandsaw miter-gauge doesn't have holes in it for attaching jigs, you should be able to drill them easily enough. 


I don't have a pic (sorry, my pen setup is across town so I can't take one right now).


----------



## rherrell (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a small one I put together for blanks. It works good and you could always make a larger version.









I took an old knob and epoxied a bolt in it and put a T-nut on the underside. This one can go to about 3" but like I said, you can always go bigger. 
Don't forget to make it a little long and wait until you're done to cut it to length. That way the edge of it lines up with your blade.:wink:


----------



## bdonald (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice jig Rick!  I've been doing it by hand with a fence going the other way,and have told myself I'm gonna sit down and design a jig one day, but you just saved me the headache.  Plus I'm tired of coming up with something that works, getting extremely proud of myself, and then coming on here and seeing that everybody but me figured this out long ago, kinda takes the helium out of my baloon   I now just come on here looking first   Thanks

Bob


----------

